# Got THE call this weekend.



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

My 2012 Z4 is in transit and i should be on it by the end of the week!! Just in time for a few of the big end of the year rides. I cant wait. I will post pics as soon as i can.


----------



## Phatz85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Real nice. The '12 Z4 has a pretty "out there" paint scheme too.


----------



## PainCake (May 29, 2010)

Just looked it up, nice drivetrain too. Congrats!!!


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe you guys can help me with this. Im trying to decide which pedals to get. Was thinking Ultegra's, but i think the 105's will look better in black to go with the FSA crankset. From what Ive seen it seems the only difference is a little weight. Im sure someone is going to say "speedplays" but i will counter with the fact i wear a size 16 shoe and I really prefer the wider/bigger platform. Ive been using an older style Look 396 (Delta) on my Cervelo but i cannot stand the incideous squeak anymore. I am, however, used to that style's fit/function...Ideas?


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

The Ultegra pedal will have a stronger release spring than the 105, which may be nice for you if you are a bigger/stronger guy (based on your size 16 feet...)


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

wpcouch said:


> The Ultegra pedal will have a stronger release spring than the 105, which may be nice for you if you are a bigger/stronger guy (based on your size 16 feet...)


Thanks for the info. I am 6'4" and about 215 lbs so the release spring is something important that I didnt really consider. Im trying to justify the extra $50 for the ultegra's. You just helped tip the scales a bit there.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

jasonandrew76 said:


> Maybe you guys can help me with this. Im trying to decide which pedals to get. Was thinking Ultegra's, but i think the 105's will look better in black to go with the FSA crankset.


Get the Ultegra pedals in "grey" — it's a very dark grey in the flesh, almost black when not in direct light. There's also the carbon ones if you're not averse to spending money for aesthetics


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was thinking it would probably be tomorrow, but then I seen the LBS call come in on my phone and, well, it's here!!!! Just need to make it through work so i can get over there and pick it up...Unfortunately its raining here so i may not get to ride it until tomorrow. May have to just look at it all day today, which I can handle that too


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

*2012 Felt Z4 pics*

Here she is..Great Job Felt. there are so many details you cant see here...electric green striping on the cable housing, anondized blue seat rails....simply awesome..didnt know i was getting carbon cranks either!!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks really nice. Definitely one of those paint schemes that looks better in the flesh than it does in most photos. Promise me you'll change that bottle cage though!

PS: Lots of spacers and stem angle! Must be comfy at least


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

The bottle cage is temporary...LBS didnt have anything that worked for me but i need something for a ride tomorrow and this weekend. Thinking about ordering a couple from Felt. As for the spacers and stem angle we will have to see how it goes. Ive been riding a TT bike for the last 5 years, so the road bike geometry and the drop bars like that will take some getting used to for me. Ill probably need to tinker around with that to see what i like best.


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohh, and yes it does look better in flesh...was a dreary day here and the lighting wasnt that great on the pic...actually it was raining. ill try to get some better ones tomorrow when sun is out. I just wish i could ride it already..Its killing me to bring it home and then just have to look at it


----------



## dbf73 (Aug 15, 2011)

looks great - love the colors except the white tires which luckily are easy to change


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks. I actually like the tires and am bummed they arent made for retail sale. I think the white works well with the white decals. The tires are also like the Michelin Pro race series in which its just white walls and black down the center where most of the road contact is. I did take the bottle cage off this morning before riding in to work. back to the drawing board on that. I did get 10 miles in this morning coming into work with 1 very nice climb. Rides like a dream. Coming from an aluminum Tri bike with 11-23 on the back and a standard double on the front, this Z4 made me feel like a mountain goat. Im not going to get much work done today because everyone coming over to look at it. Great Job Felt!!!! And SuperDave, if you are out there, thank you for being so responsive to mine and everyone else's inquiries along the way.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jasonandrew76 said:


> And SuperDave, if you are out there, thank you for being so responsive to mine and everyone else's inquiries along the way.


Thanks, glad you like the bike and noticed some of the little touches. Accents like the top cap bolt, seatpost rail clamps and cable housing are a pain in the ass from a sourcing, PD and assembly standpoint. Hopefully they translate into the attention to detail that goes into every aspect of the design.

I'd bet the Pave tires from Vittoria in 24mm would look good on there, too.

-SD


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

You know what else is nice? I took it out tonight on its first group ride and had the best avg speed Ive logged with my garmin 405 in the 4 years Ive owned it. 21 mph over 37 miles!!! Not bad considering there were some major hills. Didnt really cycle all that much prior to 2007, so its basically the fastest ride Ive ever done. And my old bike is a Cervelo Dual TT (Dura Ace- aero) bike, so it is no slouch. The Z4 is so smooth and handles so well. And you can feel every last bit of energy you put into the pedals thrusting you forward. I could go on and on. If anyone out there is considering a Z, make sure you go and test ride one. I can guarantee you will not be disappointed. I just wish winter wasnt so close because its going to drive me nuts to not ride it for a few months


----------



## dbf73 (Aug 15, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Thanks, glad you like the bike and noticed some of the little touches. Accents like the top cap bolt, seatpost rail clamps and cable housing are a pain in the ass from a sourcing, PD and assembly standpoint. Hopefully they translate into the attention to detail that goes into every aspect of the design.


 I've noticed quite a few of those nice detail touches on my Z2. good stuff :thumbsup:


----------

